
Awesome Engineering Team Management - ilnmtlbnm
https://github.com/kdeldycke/awesome-management
======
brainboard-co
Valuable information, I was lucky to work with this brilliant guy.

~~~
kdeldycke
Likewise! Thanks for the kind words! Happy to contribute to the field and
share the knowledge base I accumulated in the past few years! :)

